# MEXICO CITY | Public Transport



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Light Rail for Mexico City's Airport*

One consortium remains in running for AICM's light rail service - Mexico
Published: Tuesday, July 12, 2005 15:35 (GMT -0400)

*Of the 14 companies that bought bidding rules to build the light rail shuttle to connect the first and second terminals at Mexico City's international airport (AICM), only one consortium presented a proposal on time.*

The consortium is comprised of Austria's Doppelmayr together with Mexico's largest engineering and construction firm ICA (NYSE; BMV: ICA).


Another consortium led by Mexico's Ceco - which also included Dutch company Frog - was disqualified as the consortium's representatives arrived 20 minutes after the 5:00pm deadline to hand in proposals, a federal government airport operator ASA spokesperson told BNamericas.


"The law forbids accepting proposals after a deadline which is outlined in the bidding rules," he said.


*If the Doppelmayr-ICA technical proposal meets specifications, its economic proposal will be considered on July 15, with the project award scheduled for July 20, he added.*


The project, dubbed the people mover, is estimated at 800mn pesos (US$74.7mn) and is part of AICM's estimated 3bn-peso expansion project, which in addition to the light rail includes building the second terminal, a 350-room hotel, two parking lots and a hangar for the presidential plane.


Terminal construction is part of a multi-part project designed to expand annual capacity to 30 million passengers by 2006 and extend the AICM's life by another 30 years.


German company Siemens and Canada's Bombardier - two giants that had been named as interested in the project and that had bought bidding rules - decided to bow out of the people mover bidding process.


Possible model for Mexico City's Airport

Model: Cable Liner Shuttle
Speed: 36km/h
Capacity: 27 passengers


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

Today 20...


*DoppelMayr-ICA won the bid and the contract will be signed next 26th. The works will start next month.*


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

HighSpeedTrain said:


> *
> Another consortium led by Mexico's Ceco - which also included Dutch company Frog - was disqualified as the consortium's representatives arrived 20 minutes after the 5:00pm deadline to hand in proposals, a federal government airport operator ASA spokesperson told BNamericas.
> *


*

Heh, I'll bet those representatives were out of a job at the end of that day.*


----------



## Brillemeister (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmm...i think the airport security lines could be fixed first.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

Brillemeister said:


> Hmm...i think the airport security lines could be fixed first.



The airport is remodeling totally, is being built a new second terminal which will be connected with this train.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

*Looking for Mexico City trolley-buses*

I am looking for Mexico City trolley-buses, does anyone have any such photos?


----------



## HST (Jan 13, 2006)

Here you go...

http://www.ste.df.gob.mx/servicios/flotaveh.html


----------



## cranston (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.trolleybuses.net/mex/mex.htm

Guadalajara, too.

C'ya
Cran


----------



## axxeloc79 (Mar 28, 2005)

^^ these pics are from 20 or 30 years ago


----------



## cranston (Jan 20, 2006)

axxeloc79 said:


> ^^ these pics are from 20 or 30 years ago


ode didn't say whether he wanted old or new.

Yeah, the ones on top and the Guadalajara ones are mostly older. Those Guadalajara Marmons are ex-Chicago.

Down toward the bottom there are some more recent Mexico City ones in the mix -- 9800 series I think; they're green and white. 

cran


----------



## allen.zimmermann (Aug 5, 2006)

*the green ones are newer*

correct, the green ones in mexico df are newer--did you notice what is interesting about the pics of the newer ones he posted is that they appear to operate in "contraflow" lanes against the direction of traffic--that would certainly discourage me from driving in the bus only lane if i thought i were going to meet one of those head on!


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

A coroner here stopped the city's lone contraflow corridor (a boulevard) two years ago, and late Spring finally decreed necessary enhancements before the corridor can resume into being. Originally 25 years ago, the city was compiling a proposal for its (first steel-wheeled) metro line under that boulevard.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

***Mexico City's MetroBus (BRT) Official Thread** English Version*

*MetroBus* is the first attemp of Mexico City with a BRT following the steps of the Colombian *Transmilenio*.

By the moment it has one line with two routes. A newer line of 17.2km has been just authorized and is under development. 

It runs 19.5km through the longest avenue in the city: Insurgentes Ave. Since the implementation of MetroBus, there's no other bus running on this avenue and helped to solve part of the city's traffic.

There are stations where people can access to the buses using an RFID card. It's kind of a mini subway station. 

The L1 with the routes A1 (Indios Verdes-Dr. Gálvez-Indios Verdes) and A2 (Indios Verdes-Glorieta Insurgentes-Indios Verdes).










The RFID card costs $1.95 USD and every journey no matter how much distance you travel costs $0.35 USD. The service is free for people over 70 years old and for handicapped people.

*This is the Card Expending Machine...*


















*This is the RFID card...*









*These are the buses...*



























*Interior of the buses...*



























*And the stations...*






















































*Operating...*




































Every question and opinion is welcome.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

How is it different from a regular bus?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ 
The difference remains that this system follows more strictly to a schedule and you can board only through the stations and never in the middle of the street. 

And it has a special lane on the street that no other car may use, so it saves time and traffic. This buses use a GPS so you know in the station almost exactly how much time the bus will take to arrive.

It's kind of Metro system but using buses. And it's a good choice for zones of the city (like this one) where building a subway would be quite expensive because of the terrain.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Alright. Then, basically, the main difference is that it has its own line.

And what do you mean that you can only board it through a station, how else can you board a bus? Waving your hand?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ I meant through its special stations. 

Not those normal bus stops where sometimes you have to wave your hand to make the driver know you want to get in! :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I get it now, thanks 

Are other cars allowed on its lane if the bus is not nearby?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ No. No other car is allowed even when there's no bus in the way.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Wow, only 8 degrees in Mexico City, I had no idea it got that cold there! I always imagined it being quite warm. I expect the alltitude of the city would play a part in the temperature though...


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

Great pictures. Do you have any Mexico City trolley-bus?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Wow, only 8 degrees in Mexico City, I had no idea it got that cold there! I always imagined it being quite warm. I expect the alltitude of the city would play a part in the temperature though...


In fact the climate in the city is fresh not warm. The average temps are 07ºC to 21ºC. A few days in the summer it can get up to 32ºC and during the winter it can low up to -6ºC.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

ode of bund said:


> Great pictures. Do you have any Mexico City trolley-bus?


For sure. I have only these pics. Trolley-buses in Mexico City don't belong to the MetroBús BRT System.

The trolley-buses lines run over 453.85km.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Yoryi said:


> For sure. I have only these pics. Trolley-buses in Mexico City don't belong to the MetroBús BRT System.
> 
> The trolley-buses lines run over 453.85km.


ESA FOTO ES DE FELIX CUEVAS??


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

La encontré en internet. Pero pues si me suena por esos rumbos. O quizá por los rumbos de Taxqueña.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

More pics...

*Detail of the station*









*Detail of the bus*









*Detail of the RFID cards sensors*


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> And what do you mean that you can only board it through a station, how else can you board a bus? Waving your hand?


The city microbuses act like cabs. They follow a route, but you wave it down on any street corner to pick you up, and ask the driver to stop when you want to get off.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ Indeed...


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Mexico City used to have a bus system but it completely collapsed due to competition with smaller private colectivo microbuses. How is this new BRT doing vs the colectivos? And doesn't that line overlap with Metro Line 3?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ It doesn't overlap the Line 3 since only 6 stations of the 21 of this line are in Insurgentes Ave. 4 At the top north and too at the south.

The old microbuses that used to run over Insurgentes Ave. don't do it anymore. MetroBús and taxis are the only public transportation service that are allowed to run over this avenue.

The MetroBús system is actually owned by the government and by the former owners of those microbuses.


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

Did you have a problem with fare-evaders when the system began? If yes, what steps did you take to overcome the problem? And how long before it became insignificant?

Would a BRT system work in a city with 0.5 million or less inhabitants?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ We never had an issue with fare-evaders since there's a policeman in every station verifying everyone enters correctly during the whole operation day. And the bus driver can not pick people up during the way but in the stations.

I think this system is great for small and medium cities. But, this is not a definite system for bigger ones. It is useful in big cities only when it works as a complement to other transportation systems as subway and light rail.


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks. I've followed the BRT concept for awhile starting with the successes at Curitiba and Bogota (correct me if I'm wrong). It's interesting that Mexico City chose to implement it after already having a subway system. I think it would be ideal for a number of the smaller cities we have in Malaysia. Right now we have too much focus on LRTs and monorails.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ You're right. 

Mexico City choosed the BRT because is a fast way to replace normal buses or microbuses with a much more ordered system. And complementing the subway, trolleybuses and the light rail.

Since the government is co-owning this BRT with the former particular buses and microbuses owners, this is a much less expensive option for the particulars to invest. So, it's more or less easier to convince them to stop working their buses (some of them owned just one bus) and join as investors in the MetroBus BRT.


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

A more orderly public transport system is what we sorely need in our smaller cities. Too often these urban areas get pass over because their size cannot justify an investment in LRTs or monorails.

I like the idea of co-ownership. It reduces economic displacement and is good constituency-building with the stakeholders of the system. Any idea how much it cost Mexico City to implement the system per kilometre of route?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ I have not this data but I promise I'm going to look for it...


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^ 

I have now the answer: 5.2 million dollars per kilometer. It's just the 10% of what a subway would cost.


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks. The information is much appreciated.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Fotos del Metro de Mexico Distrito Federal.*
















207.3KM.

*Linea 0 -Tren Ligero*

















*Linea 1*

































































*Linea 2*

































*Linea 3*

































*Linea 4* 

































*Linea 5*









*Linea 6*










































*Linea 7*

































*Linea 8*









































*Linea 9*









*Linea A*









































































































*Linea B*

































*Linea X*








































































































*Escuadron de Pelea 201 Fuerza Aerea Mexicana*








*Estacion El Zocalo*









*Fuentes
Google, esmas.com, SSC, metro.df.gob.mx
Y mias.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Is there a way you can post more pix of the new line 2 including stations.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, I will post them as soon as I take some new pics of the line.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, very extensive system. I wish Chicago would take it's mass transit system more seriously... this one looks great.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

It looks great, and seems to be improving as long as time goes by, new pneumatic trains


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

They are using a very cool typeface for all the signage. Do you know the name of the font and who designed it?


----------



## bep! (Jul 25, 2007)

Good subway
And its social function even better


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

*Mexico City Metro-Metrobús*

The famous mexico city orange metro:


















































































Metrobús:


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

It's amazing that they left that tree in the center barrier. I wonder if it'll survive...


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i love that metrobus 


maybe the roots will affect the road underneath?


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

OK, I get it. The title should probably read Metro & Metrobus, not Metro-Metrobus.

Thanks for sharing. Do all Metrobus run on dedicated right-of-way? Some people don't like those type of systems but I think they are a great way to supplement a metro network since there isn't always money for more metro lines and those dedicated bus lines don't share the road with cars, except at intersections, unless they supplement them with the occasional underpass or overpass.

Is there a difference between the white-orange, new-looking metro and the orange ones? I've only seen the solid orange-colored ones before.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

edubejar said:


> OK, I get it. The title should probably read Metro & Metrobus, not Metro-Metrobus.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Do all Metrobus run on dedicated right-of-way? Some people don't like those type of systems but I think they are a great way to supplement a metro network since there isn't always money for more metro lines and those dedicated bus lines don't share the road with cars, except at intersections, unless they supplement them with the occasional underpass or overpass.
> 
> Is there a difference between the white-orange, new-looking metro and the orange ones? I've only seen the solid orange-colored ones before.


Yeah well, the whit and orange are the new metro cars that are now operating at line 2, the plan is to slowly add these new cars by 2006-2010.
The old orange ones will be phased out.


----------



## Erzei (Feb 19, 2008)

edubejar said:


> OK, I get it. The title should probably read Metro & Metrobus, not Metro-Metrobus.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Do all Metrobus run on dedicated right-of-way? Some people don't like those type of systems but I think they are a great way to supplement a metro network since there isn't always money for more metro lines and those dedicated bus lines don't share the road with cars, except at intersections, unless they supplement them with the occasional underpass or overpass.
> 
> Is there a difference between the white-orange, new-looking metro and the orange ones? I've only seen the solid orange-colored ones before.


1.- Yes, the Metrobus have dedicated lanes. And yes, the current government of the city have plans of build at least two lanes of Metrobus(BRT) each year. 

The main problem is that the BRT is not enough, due to the size of the city and the demand on rush hours. Yes, the system is efficient and fast. But it gets easilly over-crowded, and the life of the system has an expectation of at max 10-15 years. And here is the center of the problem. Because, the government plans to build more BRT lines in routes instead of the metro. Also, there are not enough resources to build or expand the metro lines, due to many factors. Probably, the Metrobus will be replaced with the light train due to the increasing demand. And that will cost... :nuts:

2.- There are no difference between the two models. But, currently the Line 2 is the olny with these "new" models.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I noticed all the pics here that metro stations don't have benches on which to sit. I noticed it because two different pics each show a person sitting on the floor and I had never seen this in a metro station. Luckily, the floor looks impeccably clean (which ironically isn't the case in some U.S. and European cities). Do they want to discourage homeless people from laying on the benches?


----------



## Erzei (Feb 19, 2008)

edubejar said:


> I noticed all the pics here that metro stations don't have benches on which to sit. I noticed it because two different pics each show a person sitting on the floor and I had never seen this in a metro station. Luckily, the floor looks impeccably clean (which ironically isn't the case in some U.S. and European cities). Do they want to discourage homeless people from laying on the benches?


That's right. I know the major part of the lines, and except of a few stations of the Line 2, wich have metallic seats, there are not benches inside. The reason, i believe, is to get more space, specially in rush hours, when you fell that you are swimming in a ocean of people. And the mayor part of the homeless are outside of the stations, where you can see anything :nuts:

Map of the Metro system:









Map of the Lines A and B of the Metrobus:








The Line A Starts from Indios Verdes to Dr. Galvez station. This is the first section inaugured.

The Line B goes from Dr. Galvez to El Caminero. This extension was inaugured in march of this year.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like a very interesting system. I'd love to see more pics and information!


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

when i see this metrobus map i noticed there are lots of bus stops along line...
and they look too close for something that should be replacement for metro...
can anyone tell me what is approximately distance between stops?


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

No, metrobús is not a replacement for metro it is just a system that is designed to complement the metro system.
The distance between the sotps is about 150-200 meters.


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

gugasounds said:


> No, metrobús is not a replacement for metro it is just a system that is designed to complement the metro system.
> The distance between the sotps is about 150-200 meters.


hm... with that distance, how can those buses develop some speed... and does they make trip any faster, than lets say usual cars along road?


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

^^ Let me help gugasounds on the answer. The average distance between stops on the Metrobús is about 400-500m. In some cases such separation goes up to 1km., and even 1.5 km in the University City area (C.U. station). The maximum operating speed on buses is 60km/h, but considering that the route operates on Insurgentes Ave., and crosses several streets, the average commercial speed on this route is about 20km/h. Due to the configuration of the avenue it is not possible to stablish express routes, such as Bogota's Transmilenio.

As an historic fact, line 10 of the Metro is (or was) supposed to go under this avenue, covering practically the same route. And despite that this system is conceived as a complementary service to the metro, both systems are not integrated; you have to buy a separate prepaid card to use this system.


----------



## atsdarkpuma (Sep 19, 2008)

Erzei said:


> That's right. I know the major part of the lines, and except of a few stations of the Line 2, wich have metallic seats, there are not benches inside. The reason, i believe, is to get more space, specially in rush hours, when you fell that you are swimming in a ocean of people. And the mayor part of the homeless are outside of the stations, where you can see anything :nuts:


I was told that when the lines 2 and 3 were built there were seats in many stations, but were taken away years after, during many years the only station that had seats was Ermita and the line A stations that have some platforms that are used as seats. Since 2006 there are seats from Viaducto to General Anaya in line 2.



gugasounds said:


> Yeah well, the white and orange are the new metro cars that are now operating at line 2, the plan is to slowly add these new cars by 2006-2010.
> The old orange ones will be phased out.


The new cars NM-02 were completely inserted at line 2 in 2006 and since that year the service improved dramatically, during many years the service used to "colapse" due to excessive people at rush hour, also frequently there were stations where the policemen used to stop the entrance when the platforms were at full. Actually the service is designed for a transit time from Tasqueña to Cuatro Caminos (aprox 21 km) in 35 minutes. That was the time of trip that the line was originally designed for, but during many years the transit time increased as it happens now a days in many other lines.



edubejar said:


> I noticed all the pics here that metro stations don't have benches on which to sit. I noticed it because two different pics each show a person sitting on the floor and I had never seen this in a metro station. Luckily, the floor looks impeccably clean (which ironically isn't the case in some U.S. and European cities). Do they want to discourage homeless people from laying on the benches?


Yes, the rules in Mexico City Metro are very relax in comparison with many other Metro systems, you can eat and drink in trains and stations, there are fast food stores and you can buy your meal and continue with your trip while eatting. You can run if you are in a hurry and no one says you a word. You can seat in the stations and trains and even when it is technically prohibited, rarely an officer will advice you to stand up, it is more probably that if you are interfering with transit, the other users told you and even attack you verbally.

Many people is concerned about kipping their garbash and throwing it out in its place, and many avoid seating down when they interfere with people's transit. I think the major problem are the informal sellers at the trains and stations.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

very nice


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

thats a good and cheap subway, cheapest in the world i think


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

I plan on visiting the system this year. Isn't Pantitlan one of the biggest stations in the world? Do you know when Line 12 will open?


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

The stations and most of the trains look bland but at least it is clean and functions.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Mexico City's subway I think carries the biggest passenger load of any subway in the Americas, slightly ahead of NYC. 

Its very similar to Montreal's Metro & the cars are a bit cramped. 

Still, when I'm down that way, I've found that the subway's the best & most convenient to get around Mexico City!


----------



## D4NN0 (Dec 21, 2009)

SeñorGuillermo said:


> Yes.
> *The same swipe card works for the
> Metro
> MetroBus
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?? THAT DOESN'T EXIST (OR NOT YET).


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ ummm they do exist


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

theres a new LINE 12 under construction...


----------



## D4NN0 (Dec 21, 2009)

gabrielbabb said:


> ^^ ummm they do exist


A MULTIFUNCTION CARD FOR EVERY TRANSPORT, I DON'T THINK SO.

AND FOR THE LINE 12, MAYBE WE CAN SHARE SOME INFORMATION WITH THE WORLDWIDE THREADERS....:banana:


----------



## S.O.G (Jun 5, 2005)

An article about Line 12 found in the first newsletter of 2010 in The Robbins Company web site. 










http://www.therobbinscompany.com/uploads/Robbins Newsletter_Q1_2010_email distribution.pdf


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

goldbough said:


> I plan on visiting the system this year. Isn't Pantitlan one of the biggest stations in the world? Do you know when Line 12 will open?


Yes, Pantitlan is among the 3 largest stations in the world.
Line 12 shuld be inagurated september 15 of 2010, and join the bicentenial celebration.

Cheers.


Edit................
Line 12 will be inagurated sep 15, but only 7km of the 24km.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

How come no one post on the thread?

Cheers.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Some stations are really nice, like Universidad and El Zócalo... I like the system in general, but I think it should be a little bit more expensive to avoid financial problems.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

What an extensive Metro, so functional. I appreciate the functionality of the systems and mind less the aesthetics. 

More pictures please...


----------



## Jmarius (May 26, 2009)

this is the page for line 12
http://www.proyectometro.df.gob.mx/


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*New Photos & Maps*

New photos for the Mexico City Metro.

*Mexico City Metro Map.*









*Bellas Artes Station.*









*Zocalo Station.*









*Canal del Norte Station.*









*Observatorio Station.*










*Fray Servano Station.*









*Camarones Station.*









*La Paz Station.*









Source : www.wikipedia.com

I hope every one liked the photos.

Cheers.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing I noticed with Mexico City's metro is that the trains used look similar to those of Montreal and to some extent, Paris. All three use rubber tires.

And all three trains look less wide compared to metro systems of other countries.

But I like the distinctive orange colour.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

You're right, Mexico City Metro is based on the Paris Métro technology. You can add Lyon, Marseilles, Santiago and Lausanne to this list.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

WANCH said:


> One thing I noticed with Mexico City's metro is that the trains used look similar to those of Montreal and to some extent, Paris. All three use rubber tires.
> 
> And all three trains look less wide compared to metro systems of other countries.
> 
> But I like the distinctive orange colour.





Augusto said:


> You're right, Mexico City Metro is based on the Paris Métro technology. You can add Lyon, Marseilles, Santiago and Lausanne to this list.


Correct.
When the Mexico City Metro was being build some engeniers from Paris. France join the mexican engeniers and cnstructurs, so yes, The Mexico City Metro and Paris Metro are very similar, at the time they had identical stations, and the first trains where build in France.

In latter years, Mexico developed a company called Concarril who build the Mexico City Metro trains and latter on Concarril build some trains for the Santiago Metro.

*It's good to know that Concarril a mexican company build rubber tyres and steel wheel cars.

Cheers.


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love it!!!! Im from Puebla and when I go to Mexico City I like so much to go in the metro, or subway!!! and its cheapest, with 2.50 mexican pesos, you can go and transfer to the line you want. And really if you look the pictures, you maybe can see stations old and gray, but this stations are clean and yes it needs some renovation. But its really a very good system! thanks for the post of Mexico city metro!!


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

hook89 said:


> Estas son las ultimas imagenes que subieron a la pagina de proyecto metro sobre las estaciones subterráneas, son de finales de agosto. De las elevadas son de septiembre.
> 
> Estación Eje Central
> 
> ...





siDEmaIN-ALEX said:


> Tuve la oportunidad de visitar los talleres de la estación Tláhuac, les traigo sólo unas fotos.
> Estación Tlahuac
> 
> 
> ...





Alex Urban said:


> Aqui les traigo un pequeño avance de lo que es de la Estación }Periférico Ote. a Tlatenco
> 
> Periférico Ote:
> 
> ...





skymex20 said:


> Bueno, aqui les dejo unas fotos que acaban de poner en el facebook de Linea Dorada en donde ya se alcanza a ver grandes avances de la obra de la Linea 12, son fotos tomadas durante este mes, asi que esas imagenes han de ser como de hace 2 semanas:
> 
> 
> *OLIVOS*
> ...


Mexico City Line 12 of the Metro


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*MEXICO FEDERAL DISTRICT | Light Rail, Tram & MetroBus*

These thread is to post information about Mexico City's Light rails, trams and MetroBus.

Mexico City Metro has it's own thread - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474438


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Mexico City Metrobús*

*Logo*









MetroBus Map and oficial webpage.
http://www.metrobus.df.gob.mx/mapa.html

Metrobús is a bus rapid transit (BRT) system in Mexico City, Mexico. It was officially opened to the public on 19 June 2005.

*Expansion of new Line 3 *
According to the Mexican newspaper, El Universal, construction of the first 16 km (9.9 mi) of Línea 3 (line 3) began on 5 March 2010 and will end in April 2011.[1] For every tree taken down, three will be planted, for a total of 1,546 trees. In addition, it is estimated that Line 3 will carry 100,000 passengers per day.[1] Travel time will be reduced by up to 40%. Service will be free for those over 70 or disabled, and children under 5 accompanied by an adult. http://www.metrobus.df.gob.mx/beneficios.html. For more details in Spanish, visit: http://www.metrobus.df.gob.mx/images/L3.pdf

*Photos*


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

*Xochimilco Light Rail*

*Logo*









*Official Webpage*
http://www.ste.df.gob.mx/servicios/trenligero.html

*Map*








Full STE network as of 2006. Xochimilco light rail is shown in dark blue at the bottom center. Other lines are trolleybus.

The Xochimilco Light Rail (locally known as el Tren Ligero) is a light rail line that serves the southern part of Mexico City. It connects to, but is not considered a part of, the Mexico City Metro. Rather, it is operated by the Servicio de Transportes Eléctricos (STE), the authority that operates Mexico City's electric trolleybus system and formerly operated the municipal electric tram system.

*Photos*


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Maybe it's a good idea to assimilate this thread into the Mexico City metro thread and just rename the whole thing "MEXICO FEDERAL DISTRICT| Metro, Light Rail, Tram & Metrobus"?


----------



## edson1796 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Icongrafia oficial linea 12*

hola a todos este es mi primer post y quisiera informarles que la pagina stc saco oficialmente la iconografia de la linea 12 despejando las dudas de como serian:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ interesting collage ​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

New Metro Stations of the New Line 12(Under Construction) or Golden Line



skymex20 said:


> Así va a ser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

people
I have some questions:
what is the length of the trains of mexico´s subway in meters?
are all lines served by nine car trains?


----------



## Alex Urban (Apr 21, 2006)

^^The total lenght of a nine car train is 147.6 m an exists an configuration of six cars that lenghts 99 m.

That service with six cars brings service in lines 4,6 and A because these lines are low demand (about 100,000 pasengers/day)

http://www.metro.df.gob.mx/operacion/caractecnicas.html#n


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^
Alex
thank you so much for these informations...
Is there any project to insert plataform screen doors in any station?
I hope this one will be achieved...


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

SeñorGuillermo said:


> *Fotos del Metro de Mexico Distrito Federal.*
> 
> *Linea 2*
> 
> ...


people
how many stations has been buit in the axle of the avenue? 
I think this is a very intelligent solution...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Highcliff said:


> plataform screen doors in any station? I hope this one will be achieved...


Why?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Are there any other cities in Mexico that are planning a metro or light rail? Other than the three that have them now, that is.

Thanks!


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

^^^^
Hi,

There are always plans, but nothing serious...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

What is the passenger capacity of the typical Mexico City metro train shown above? They look smaller than a normal metro train.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I can't find any such claim about Mexico's trains (rubber-tyred). What with the train lengths and car dimensions matching Montreal's units, a Mexico metro possibly fits 1,440 passengers as well :dunno: Seating arrangement to this old model's virtually identical as well:


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ clickable




^^ Might its tyres have become lifesavers? (0'24"... mute! :wallbash







I can't find any footage of metro operation outdoors there, oh well.​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Was I the only one happy to learn that in addition to Moscow Metro and Chicago Metra, the Mexico City Metro has a Parisian-style entrance? This is truly a beautiful thing.

It's the Bellas Artes station. 

Photos here: http://mexicocitymetro.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/station-estacion-100-bellas-artes/


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hector Guimard designed the entrance; Lisbon and Montreal each have one too.

Since you appear to have a penchant for


Woonsocket54 said:


> throwing





Woonsocket54 said:


> throw


it may interest you to learn from the following clips how hurling can backfire:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Throw the book at 'em.


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently rode the mexico city subway this past weekend while in mexico city. It's definitely efficient, but it has lots of problems that may prevent continued use. The trains are too narrow and small, it can become very uncomfortable. The transfer between trains is also a nightmare, taking up to 15 minutes through incredibly long hallways that never seem to end, up and down various stairs. Sometimes the trek is purposely made much more difficult by the addition of barriers that prevent short cuts, but rather force passengers to walk down a hall then back and then back again! It becomes a chore after a while I can understand why people would prefer to use their cars.

Perhaps I'm pampered with the NYC subway where most transfers take no more than 5 minutes, sometimes right on the same platform. It may be old but at least they got that right.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

people
is the mexico subway the only subway in the world to use the axle of avenue for some lines at grade?


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> people
> is the mexico subway the only subway in the world to use the axle of avenue for some lines at grade?


No, there are a bunch of other Metro lines that do that, including BART in San Francisco.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

public demonstration of Line 12 (opening in July 2012)














http://www.demotix.com/news/1272544...-new-train-line-12-rosario-ibarra-mexico-city









http://www.demotix.com/news/1272544...-new-train-line-12-rosario-ibarra-mexico-city









http://www.demotix.com/news/1272544...-new-train-line-12-rosario-ibarra-mexico-city









http://www.demotix.com/news/1272544...-new-train-line-12-rosario-ibarra-mexico-city









http://us.noticierostelevisa.esmas....ra-viajes-familiarizacion-linea-12-del-metro/


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice orange, red trains...
congratulations to mexico city...


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://noticias.terra.com.mx/mexico...f06b455b5cf88310VgnVCM3000009acceb0aRCRD.html

Metro Line 12 opens August 31 from Tláhuac to Ermita. The rest of the line will open October 31.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Just one week remains until line 12 opens for revenue service.


----------



## Alex Urban (Apr 21, 2006)

More from Line 12 to open in September.

Currently familiarization tours every Sunday to hear the stations and amenities of this new line.




Alex Urban said:


> Buenas impresiones:
> 
> Un relato gráfico y leve:
> 
> ...


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a video I shot of the trains and canals of Mexico City. Enjoy.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

lkstrknb said:


> This is a video I shot of the trains and canals of Mexico City. Enjoy.


Wow very well edited and informative video! I didn't know Mexico City had canals!! 

The standard red metro trains seem much narrower than most metro trains, perhaps because they run on rubber tires they cannot support as much weight.

I thought the Tren Ligero was much larger, but I see it's only 2 cars, almost like a light rail system. Must have a relatively low capacity.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Well it was once a Lake so now those are the remainings of the enormous lake we had.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Most of their metros are orange plus the lens(?) to his camcorder squishes shtuff for a broader field of vision


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Highcliff said:


> people
> is the mexico subway the only subway in the world to use the axle of avenue for some lines at grade?


São Paulo built the eastern section of Line 3 along an old railroad alignment and took the opportunity to built an expressway along the new metro line as well, in the 1980s. The expressway is called Radial Leste, below we see the large Tatuapé station with its two connected shopping malls:










here from opposite angle under construction in 1981:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This was supposed to open in August.

Why are there so many "familiarization" tours? 

How long does it take one to familiarize himself or herself with the line?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone here classify DF's metro system as "light metro"? The trains used are of narrow profile stock around 2.5 m width unlike heavy capacity trains that are more than 3 m width.

Nevertheless, I really like the mapping scheme and the use of symbols to represent a station.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Manila-X said:


> Does anyone here classify DF's metro system as "light metro"? The trains used are of narrow profile stock around 2.5 m width unlike heavy capacity trains that are more than 3 m width.
> 
> Nevertheless, I really like the mapping scheme and the use of symbols to represent a station.


If I remember correctly, it was in 2002 that Oscar de la Hoya pronounced that it was no featherweight metro, but definitely not one of the heavyweight variety. I think the conclusion was extrapolated that he believed it to be a welterweight metro, though he never said so himself. It would be interesting if Manny Pacquiao has an opinion about this.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was in 2002 that Oscar de la Hoya pronounced that it was no featherweight metro, but definitely not one of the heavyweight variety. I think the conclusion was extrapolated that he believed it to be a welterweight metro, though he never said so himself. It would be interesting if Manny Pacquiao has an opinion about this.


I'm not sure if Pacquiao has ridden DF's metro. But best way to classify is is between medium to heavy capacity.

Mexico City's metro does use narrow profile rolling stock but has around 6 car config.

As long as overcrowded isn't a problem especially during rush hours.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ But the metro here IS overcroweded.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Few thoughts about Metro de Mexico 
As you guys can see from my pics, i did take pictures mostly in time when there were less people, and that is beacuse rush hours are kind of "specific" time in the metro system.
I spend 3 weeks in this country and never experienced anything bad, or unkind, but here. I didnt belive what you can see on TV or read on internet about how bad and dangerous Mexico is. All Mexicans i met, nevermind if that was a person on the street, who i asked for directions, or the street vendor, or a passanger on the bus or the guest from the neighbour table in restaurant - everyone was just great. Only in the metro cars in Mexico everyone seemed to be from a different planet. People didnt moved toward the middle of the car to let more persons get in, they pushed when they wanted to leave the train, and didnt even bother to say "excuse me" or "sorry". This was very WEIRD, because all those men and women were normal at the plattform and became litterary 'jerks' inside the trains. Why is that? I dont know. 
It felt as if they were bewitched only inside the trains.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I find smaller places, even tiny ones, more often to be FAR more dangerous than larger ones.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's a pity, the art works around metro stations arent so often. It has a lot of space that could be nicely used for this kind of art.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Are the pictograms still necessary? I understand maybe 20 years ago, but Mexico nowadays has almost universal literacy.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ I think this is now more like a game, sort of traditional thing, that remained and that is really cool. I always loved those pictograms. Even more - in Fukuoka - Japan - they use this also.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The font to their signage there is also pleasing.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Yup, the font is also interesting


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)

No pictures of Line 12?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Line 12 is still under construction.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fantastic coverage Falubaz!!!!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Thanks! But unfortunately these are the last two pictures of mine


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

falubaz or anyone, please, show more pictures from line 12 :banana:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ It's still under construction. Opening on 30.oct.2012 i guess
Some picstures can be seen on the mexican forum though:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548477&highlight=metro+guadalajara&page=492


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Pics of the new 12th metro line which is now open, they decided to have the same style in the interior of the lines with the same floor and the same typography


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

how many passengers does the line 12 take per day? around 400,000...isn't it?


----------



## Alex Urban (Apr 21, 2006)

yes, at the third month of operation it reaches to 390,000 passenger per day

More pics.


Cosmic scape, on Flickr


by Cosmic scape, on Flickr

 by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]Cosmic scape, on Flickr

Tláhuac Terminal








by Cosmic scape, on Flickr


Trains


by Cosmic scape, on Flickr



Modal Transfer Building at Periférico Oriente station









by Cosmic scape, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wwooww.....
seven-car trainsets and overhead suply....


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

TV report on Brazilian TV about the Mexico City transport system, featuring a woman who needs 4 hours/day to go to and from work. It's a part of a series comparing cities worldwide with Brazilian cities

http://globotv.globo.com/globo-news...rde-quatro-horas-por-dia-no-transito/2603689/

(Portuguese only)


----------



## Alex Urban (Apr 21, 2006)

A few pictures of Mexico City Metro

Train at Periférico Oriente Station

¡Adiós! by Cosmic scape, on Flickr

LED ilumination in a train in Line 8

Vagón LED ^~^ by Cosmic scape, on Flickr

A mural in Bellas Artes Line 8 


Bella Noche by Cosmic scape, on Flickr

Obrera Station at Line 8


Y sí, en diseño arquitectónico de estación subterránea, las de Línea 8 siguen siendo insuperables. Metro Obrera by Cosmic scape, on Flickr


The biggest Bicycle parking in Tláhuac Terminal


Biciestacionamiento de Tláhuac de @L12bicentenario. Capacidad: 200 bicicletas; ocupado al 95%. by Cosmic scape, on Flickr

Constitución de 1917 terminal station of Line 8


Constitución de medianoche by Cosmic scape, on Flickr


The Line 12 viaduct and the volcanoes Iztaccihuatl and Popocatépetl 


Photo by Cosmic scape, on Flickr


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks really nice from the pics. Clean, efficient, even a bit futuristic. Mexico City should be proud!


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I think Mexico City metro is the l*argest rubber tired metro system in the world*. Am I right?

Mexico City has the most modern metro network in North America. It uses mostly rubber tired metro. But I think it is not the best solution. Although they are quieter, accelerate faster, climb steeper, stop quicker, but also costlier because this is not widely accepted and very limited companies manufactures their parts. It is under continuous high investment. I think, for those reasons, the line A & 12 was chosen for steel wheeled cars. 

Will future line 10 & 11 also use steel wheeled cars? I recommend that. Rubber tired metro is not an ideal solution.

Please try to answer these - 
1)	What is the target year of opening line 10 & 11?
2)	Why line 10 & 11 were not built early than line 12?
3)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Mexico City subway network?
4)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Mexico City subway network?
5)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Mexico City metro?
6)	Which is the busiest metro station?
7)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
8)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*MEXICO CITY Tram*

There is a thread about Mexico City metro, so I think it will be best to open a separate thread about Mexico City tram. 

Mexico City tram network was one of the largest in North America, and largest in Mexico. It opened first as horse tram and finally as electric tram in 15/1/1900, so 113 years ago. Networks expanded gradually, with both single & double decker trams, also had funeral trams. 

Mexico City's tramway system reached its peak in the 1920s. In 1925 it had 321 passenger motor cars, 20 single-truck passenger trailers, 82 double-truck passenger trailers, 43 freight motor cars, 60 freight trailers, 29 funeral motor cars, 27 funeral trailers and four "special" cars running on 348.61 km of track, covering 93 routes. The company had 4,012 employees. 

Closing of the network began in 1930’s, even before construction of metro started. Like many developing countries, when metro system opened and started to expand, tram system started collapsing bit by bit. I heard, since sixties, traffic congestion was getting worse day by day, and number of motor vehicles increased rapidly, by un-controlling of authority, most roads were started getting jam. Many started saying guilty to tram, but none of them thought to control motor vehicles like cars. Finally transport authority decided to replace the tram network mostly by metro. When the metro construction started; all but two tram routes have closed. 

Thankfully, it is still present, and not only that, it has modernised very very much, like a light rail style. Finally it came to only one route, comparing the gigantic network.

I can’t find any details route by route map of the full tram network, on its peak time. Please post a details map of Mexico City tramway network, before its starting decline from sixties.

POST AS MANY AS PHOTOS OF MEXICO CITY TRAM PHOTO HERE.









Full tram map, as in 1925.









Early tram









Early photo of present line









Latest rolling stock


----------



## doyle25 (Aug 3, 2013)

The font to their signage there is also pleasing.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It's a pity there existing relatively few videos of this network operating.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

So there is only one line left? Are there any plans for a light rail / tram revival?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

oh yesss...mexico city could have more plans for more lines....


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Slartibartfas said:


> So there is only one line left? Are there any plans for a light rail / tram revival?


The remaining tram line was converted into a light rail and connects with the metro system. There is also a network of trolley buses which currently stands at 10 lines as well as a metro bus system.


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

Maadeuurija said:


> Any idea what kind of rolling stock will be used?


we are getting closer to know it, this September 24th is the deadline for the rolling stock bids.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117466151#post117466151


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Mexico City recently unveiled plans to develop a brand-new airport on part of the mostly-dry Lake Texcoco to replace their existing one. Will there be any expansion of the Mexico City Metro to support the new airport, (by way of an existing line or a completely new line)? Or will such an expansion be virtually impossible? If such an expansion is realized, it could become part of a potential "eighth stage" for the Mexico City Metro (after the seven that have been completed so far), along with a potential extension of at least one line to the Santa Fe district that I already mentioned in this thread.


Quite a number of proposals have been made, but no official statement is currently planned. They only stablished that a massive public transport link from city to airport is mandatory, and also, it's supposed to be part of the new aerodrome's master plan.


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Bronxwood said:


> ^^That is the most obvious extension that should be done, it would help tie in Santa Fe business district with the rest of the city. But there appear to be no plans for that, despite talks of expanding lines 12 & 9 westward, they will stop short of reaching Santa Fe. *My guess as to why this is not happening is because residents of that area are fearful that a metro expansion would bring in undesirables. *This happened in Los Angeles with the purple line/wilshire subway, which is why it stops short of reaching Beverly Hills and the west side.


I don't think that's it. Polanco has a metro station and nobody complains about that...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ty-tenders-line-12-extension.html?channel=542
> 
> *Mexico City tenders Line 12 extension*
> Wednesday, October 15, 2014
> ...


----------



## elekto (Jul 28, 2014)

^^this extention is for connecting the metro Line 12 to the Mexico-Toluca Intercity that is under construction.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

"When an earthquake struck Mexico City in September of 1985, many buildings and streets were left with major damage, making transportation on the ground difficult. However, the Mexico City Metro was not damaged in the earthquake because a rectangular structure had been used in its construction instead of arches or circles, making it more resistant to earthquakes, thus proving to be a safe means of transportation in a time of crisis."

I wonder if this fact is true or not.


----------



## lrd1rocha (Feb 12, 2005)

I once learned that the Mexico City Metro withstood the earthquake so well because they used "Milan walls" during its construction. 

From http://geo-mexico.com/?p=1637



> When the first line was built in 1969, one of the strategies adopted by engineers to limit damage from subsequent subsidence was apparently to build the metro tunnels and stations in such a way that their total weight was very similar to the weight of the mud and sediments removed during construction. Presumably, if the weights were identical, at least the tunnels would be likely to remain in the same relative positions over time, even if the subsoil contracted and sank.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ade-mexico-city-metro-trains.html?channel=542
> 
> *Alstom to upgrade Mexico City metro trains*
> Monday, November 17, 2014
> ...


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Is there any chance of Lines 2 being extended into Naucalpan, for example by following the Periferico?

Or extending Line 6 into Tlanepantla and Line 7 into Satelite? 

Or Line 4 to Ecatepec?


These extensions would all be very well used and give a lot of relief to the bus lines into EDOMEX.


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

Some pics


Nikkodemo said:


> *Line B*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/blog/2015/01/15/caf-led-consortium-to-build-new-railway-in-mexico/
> 
> *CAF-led consortium to build new railway in Mexico*
> 15 JAN, 2015
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About that "rectangular structure being used for a metro's tunnels" thing, I have to wonder if there are any major cities located in major earthquake zones whose metro systems do incorporate circular or arch tunnels?


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

Mexico City does have classic tunnel sections for lines running aproximately under the 11 meters mark underground... I think I can recall the reason for chosing "rectangular section", was because it would be cheaper to have a line run just under a regular street and apply 'cut and cover', than making a full arch tunnel. For obvious reasons, 'cut and cover' and Milan Wall only apply to streets and open land, it can't be applied for city blocks, where tunnels may apply, but costlier (at least, at that time in history)...


Tunnel Sections:
- Line 1 west from Tacubaya to meet 'box section' near Observatorio
- Line 3 south from Coyoacán, having double tunnel between Viveros and M.A. Quevedo until the 'box section' prior to emerge at Universidad
- Line 7 in its entirety, except the emerging section before El Rosario.
- Line 9 between Patriotismo and Tacubaya
- Line 12 between Mexicaltzingo and 'tail end', west from Mixcoac.

Tunnel Stations:
- Line 3: Viveros (double), M.A. Quevedo (double)
- Line 7: Aquiles Serdan to Barranca del Muerto.

All other underground stations are 'cut and cover'.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I would imagine the metros of Tokyo, Santiago and Caracas (which are also located in major earthquake zones, BTW) incorporating circular/arch tunnels.

Also, part of Line 7 (which first opened in 1984, a year before the '85 earthquake) is (I think) located under a mountainous zone, and is the deepest line in the metro system.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I found the Mexico City Metro stations and trains to be rather basic but the most important thing is that the service was good and the system extensive. 

What I found most useful and a very good service was the system of rapid buses in the city. They used extensive bus-only lanes and they were fast, reliable, and very frequent. It was a very impressive system and for relatively short trip I think it was more convenient than the Metro. 

overall I was quite impressed with public transit system in Mexico City and it was ultra cheap so was accessible to all which is reflected in it's high ridership levels.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...mexico-city-metro-extensions.html?channel=525
> 
> *SCT to tender Mexico City metro extensions*
> Wednesday, February 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## martin15 (Feb 8, 2015)

*MEXICO CITY*

.. Subway



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Metro - Subway by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## martin15 (Feb 8, 2015)

*MEXICO CITY*

.. Suburban Train



gratteciel said:


> https://flic.kr/p/scwthT
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Tren Suburbano by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## martin15 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Mexico City Subway*

.. Remodeling station *Revolución*



niztnanot said:


>





hook89 said:


>


----------



## Rubenmaztuerzo (Apr 28, 2009)

Spam King said:


> Is there any chance of Lines 2 being extended into Naucalpan, for example by following the Periferico?
> 
> Or extending Line 6 into Tlanepantla and Line 7 into Satelite?
> 
> ...


They will indeed be very useful, yet as for lines 6 and 7 these do not reach major commuting destinations directly, and new users will still have to transfer to other lines.

What I'm saying is, extending line 7 or 6 (or building a separated feeder line) to a point further into the State of Mexico's suburbs would offer a new faster alternative to reach the city for the people who lives there. However, most of them would still transfer to lines 1, 2 or 3, which are at near capacity and probably will have serious trouble handling even more commuters.

What needs to be done is to add new corridors paralleling the busiest lines, namely a trunk line running along Insurgentes Ave (which can become the backbone of the metro area-wide network) and the line from Naucalpan to San Lázaro via Tlatelolco and Centro Histórico, included in previous masterplans, in order to ease congestion on lines 3 & 2, respectively. 

Extending lines 6 & 7 (and line 2 to Naucalpan, maybe) can be done at the same time or after these new trunk lines are built, but extending the network outwards before adding capacity in its core may even bring more problems at first rather than solving existing ones.

Line 4 is a different case. It can, if properly extended south and not only north, take a good share of the southbound commuters from Ecatepec, specially those heading further south than Centro Histórico. 

Still, if I were to extend line 4 I will also add capacity in east-west corridors touching it, namely increasing speeds and frequency in line 1 (I'm not entirely sure if the current level of service will allow for the latter) and rearrange seats in trains to mimic those of the NM-02 (lines 2 & 7) or FE-07 (line A) in order to increase train capacity. Line 1 is already very crowded but something, I believe, can still be done.

Line 9 has more room for higher frequencies as far as my experience tells me, and being a relief line for the 1 makes it an obvious candidate for said increase in service.

The line along Eje 5/6 Sur, also in most masterplans, would also fill a gap between the 9 & the 12 with better possibilities to extend both to the west and east ends of the city, maybe in the long term this and a line along Eje 9/10 Sur, again, present in some masterplans, can be considered more seriously.

In short, I agree in that there is a lot of population underserved in the State of México, but I believe the city itself must also get higher capacities in existing corridors as well as build new ones. I think the options of Insurgentes and a north AND south extension of line 4 should be the primary objectives, then improve service on the 1 & 9, and then extending outwards into the State of Mexico and/or adding Eje 5/6 Sur and Eje 9/10 Sur, depending on conditions at that time.

P.S.: I use line 7 almost daily and I can say it is already very crowded at rush hour, so the problem won't be only at transfer stations. Line 6 does have room for new passengers but again, it does not reach large commuting destinations on its own.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-line-12-extension-contract.html?channel=525
> 
> *Mexico City awards Line 12 extension contract*
> Friday, July 10, 2015
> ...


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ New stations west from Mixcoac are "Valentin Campa", "Álvaro Obregón" and "Observatorio", my last map was a bit wrong marking a station called "Alta Tensión".

On other news:

*City Major announces works on Metro Line 5*
June 9th, 2015

The head of the Federal District, Miguel Angel Mancera, said that a tunnel will be built on the stretch between Terminal Aerea and Oceania stations, on Metro Line 5, which will aim to reduce the slope in that place. Investment will reach 800 to 900 million pesos (MXN).

So, Miguel Angel Mancera said there is a need to resolve definitively the risks presented in the slope, because in this area, there have been differentiated top-ground submergence; this in a brief interview that the Mexico City major gave after the presentation of the International Box Tournament

Also, the head of the Federal District Government said that there will be a review of a series of works that aim to improve the transport system, in which they are considering the work to level the roads affected and also the work for station rehabilitation.

It is noteworthy that, after the last May 4th crash, STC asked immediately to correct the slope located in the Terminal Aerea - Oceania interstation.


Original (spanish):
Sexenio.com.mx
http://www.sexenio.com.mx/articulo.php?id=63065




Diagram (self-made)


----------



## sizzpurp (Jan 27, 2015)

Maadeuurija said:


> Any idea what kind of rolling stock will be used?


Most likely CAF civia









But CAF hasn't released what will the rolling stock look like yet
http://www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=272


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

Today (11:00 local time), 5 out of 11 closed stations were re-opened on Line 12. 

- Culhuacán
- San Andrés Tomatlán
- Lomas Estrella
- Calle 11
- Periférico Oriente


Full 20-station service is expected in November


----------



## nomnolence (Oct 19, 2007)

LSE Cities has put together this transport infrastructure map of Mexico City. Any suggestions for improvements/corrections? 

https://urbanage.lsecities.net/data/infrastructure-of-mobility-mexico-city


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ens-metro-line-after-repairs.html?channel=525
> 
> *Mexico City reopens metro line after repairs*
> Wednesday, December 02, 2015
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mexicable update, the first system of its kind in México

Créditos to el Universal (mexican newspaper)


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Metrobus line 7 renders 

Credits to hook89



hook89 said:


> Un par de renders nuevos desde la página del MB.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...e-view/view/more-capacity-in-mexico-city.html
> 
> *More capacity in Mexico City*
> 13 Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Renders of metro line 12 Extension 

credits to BenZarate



BenZarate said:


> ^^El problema es que "re acondicionan" sus trenes solo con pintura naranja/verde e interiores color durazno, de ahí no pasa.
> 
> Por cierto, en el Facebook de la SOBSE subieron unos readers de la ampliación de la L12.


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mexicable in the Mexico city metropolitan Area updates i found on Instagram










https://www.instagram.com/p/-o3O_bwf-5/










https://www.instagram.com/p/_cj1QFQf76/










https://www.instagram.com/p/6RMgLIkWis/

credit to the authors


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^When will open?


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

the mexicable is scheduled to open this year, but i dont know the exact date

greetings from Mexico city

credits to takiro for this amazing photos



takiro said:


> Aprovechando el show de los volcanes


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Metrobus line 6 is ready for opening










http://www.excelsior.com.mx/comunidad/2016/01/17/1069327


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

today metrobus line 6 opened



















the city mayor 










http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/artic...01/21/linea-6-del-metrobus-inicia-operaciones

the line operates with 86 Euro V buses and it is expected to have a daily ridership of 145,000 passengers


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

Mexico city resembles Tokyo in those pictures. :O


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

2 pics of metrobus line 6 stations

Credits to godme85



godme85 said:


> Comparto las fotos que tomé el día de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

New Mercedes Benz buses for Mexico city

credits to gato0000000



gato0000000 said:


> Parece que RTP o m1 resucita porque aparte de los 191 Volvo ahora llegan estos 50 Mercedes Benz que ya se entregaron en el Zócalo y eso sin contar los que también ya se compraron para la Ecobus ojalá que desaparezcan todas las variantes de RTP y que homologuen sus tarifas - $5 y con transferencias estaría bien además de que tengan mucho mejores frecuencias en las principales rutas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

metrobus line 6 

credits to tonystorm007



tonystorm007 said:


> Ya tienen un rato, pero pues subiré algo de lo que tengo en mi Flickr.
> 
> Unidad de la empresa Curva Villa Ixtacala (CURVIX) en pruebas.
> 
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

The mexicable Gondola system 

thanks to forumer shawell you can see the location of the stations through google street view, the Mexicable is being built in Ecatepec one of the poorest areas in Mexico city metropolitan area












shawell said:


> Me di a la tarea de hacer un recorrido por la zonas donde estarán las estaciones del mexicable y aquí las imágenes...
> 
> ok, solo fue recorrido virtual por SV, pero cuenta
> 
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

finally this year the extension of lines 9 and 12 to observatorio will start construction where they will connect with the new intercity rail to Toluca and to Line 1, but sadly extension of line A to chalco was cancelled, also there are plans to extend line B to the new airport.



> 785 million pesos aproved for line 12 extension
> 750 million pesos aproved for line 9 extension


http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/artic...de-4-mil-mdp-en-25-obras-publicas-capitalinas


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wha, 300,000 trips per day through an end of line(s) station?


----------



## BJC450Chicago (Dec 25, 2007)

The stations with the highest use are all terminal stations. These stations are all have multiple bus line connections to the suburbs and neighboring states. Observatorio station is next to the Western bus terminal which services 14 different bus companies and has bus berths for over 60 buses.

According to Wikipedia:
The top 6 highest use stations on the Mexico City Metro as of 2014 are:

Indios Verdes - terminal station of line 3 w 504,000 daily passengers 
Cuatro Caminos - terminal station of line 2 w 473,000 daily passengers
Pantitlan - terminal station of line A w 414,000 daily passengers
Pantitlan - terminal station of line 9 w 410,000 daily passengers
Pantitlan - terminal station of line 5 w 398,000 daily passengers
Constitucion de 1917 - terminal station of line 8 w 370,000 daily passengers

Pantitlan Metro Station is one of the largest in the world and serves as the terminal station for lines A, 1, 5, and 9 and has connections with over 100 bus lines


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-new-trains-for-metro-line-1.html?channel=536
> 
> *Mexico City to order new trains for metro Line 1*
> Friday, March 18, 2016
> ...


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

also the mexico city mayor announced that the expansion of line A to chalco was reactivated

http://equilibrioinformativo.com/2016/03/se-retomar-extensi-n-de-la-l-nea-a-del-metro-mancera/


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

theArq100 said:


> also the mexico city mayor announced that the expansion of line A to chalco was reactivated
> 
> http://equilibrioinformativo.com/2016/03/se-retomar-extensi-n-de-la-l-nea-a-del-metro-mancera/


According to the article Mancera wants it built within the next 3 years...that would mean construction has to start within the next few months. 
Is there already an approved route? Via the Mexico-Puebla highway?


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

Spam King said:


> According to the article Mancera wants it built within the next 3 years...that would mean construction has to start within the next few months.
> Is there already an approved route? Via the Mexico-Puebla highway?


another article says the construction will start in 2017 

http://www.publimetro.com.mx/notici...uiere-entre-800-y-mil-mdp/mpcu!A4o212Ym6Nbzk/

and acording to forumer sofree there is already an approved route



sofree said:


> Hola
> 
> Pues no, la ampliación de LA es la más avanzada ya que solo falta el proyecto ejecutivo. El derecho de vía esta totalmente liberado e inclusive ya se cuenta con el terreno para la estación Chalco y los CETRAM's. Este terreno fue comprado en la administración de EPN como gobernador del EdoMex (se compró un terreno de 40 hectáreas por 307 millones de pesos).
> 
> ...


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know the approved route? It could be elevated in the center of the Mexico-Puebla highway, I guess?


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

The government announced a new express line between Buenavista Suburban rail/ metro terminal and the new Airport in Texcoco, the government spots are announcing it like a light rail but in an interview the Metro director said it will probably be a monorail.


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

All-Mexico City regulated transport Schematic map (July 2016)



Abbendymion said:


> [,,,]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Amazing map!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/caf-to-supply-mexico-city-metro-trains.html
> 
> *CAF to supply Mexico City metro trains*
> 16 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-mexico-city-metro-extension.html?channel=525
> 
> *Ineco consortium to supervise Mexico City metro extension*
> Monday, September 12, 2016
> ...


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Will the new metrostations be underground all


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

^^Yes.

From New Chine:


> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-10/05/c_135733684.htm
> 
> *Mexico unveils its first mass transit cable car*
> Wednesday, October 5th, 2016
> ...


New version of massive's map: Includes new cable car line:

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/9128/Oi8h4a.png


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

A Mexico City trolleybus map, with a redesigned and updated wiring identification based on R.A. Smith's graphic from 1993. Showing also current services.



Full resolution on links:
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/2754/iU5OFc.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/4596/cWCUwD.png


----------



## Abbendymion (Jun 11, 2007)

Another map. All BRT lines in metro area. (Metrobus in Mexico City+ Mexibus in Mexico State)



Full resolution on link: (Spanish-only by now)
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/2014/tHZBK3.png


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Relaiting to recent heavy rain in Mexico City:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1562758990402853&set=p.1562758990402853&type=3


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> Relaiting to recent heavy rain in Mexico City


Yeah it was pretty bad yesterday. My entire street was flooded with about 35cm of water. We even had flooding in our garage and lobby. Getting home was a mess, Polanco was completely clogged with cars and water.










http://imgur.com/dnogDvo


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New elevated trolleybus line is planned between Constitución de 1917 and Santa Marta metro stations:






And just south of that, a brand new cable car line is under construction:
https://www.railwaygazette.com/proj...expands-urban-cable-car-network/56015.article


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Cablebus 1 by Doppelmayr with one additional deviation line. Exchange station for deviation line is Campos de Madero.






Cablebus 2 by Leitner which was intended to have 2 deviation lines but theay disappeared from final project.

Cablebus 2 consists of two separate lines with exchange station "Minas".


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









TSO awarded $US 142.2m in contracts in Egypt, Mexico and Panama


NGE rail subsidiary TSO has been awarded three contracts worth $US 142.2m in Latin America and Africa.




www.railjournal.com







> The Mexico City Department of Transportation has awarded a consortium led by TSO, which includes Mexican construction companies Prodemex and Deterra, a contract to extend metro Line 12 from Mixcoac to an interchange with Line 1 at Observatorio. The two-and-a-half-year project includes laying 4.6km of double track and 20 points and crossovers, and building three stations and four buffers.


----------



## Pascucci (Jul 7, 2020)

the new chinese trolleys arrived



Rocker9 said:


> Vi esto en twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

Extension of Metro Line 12, ready for 2022

Under Construction











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347229214219579394


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Urban Transport Magazine:









Mexico City: Fire in metro substation leads to launch of new Yutong trolleybuses - Urban Transport Magazine


On Saturday, 9 January 2021, a major fire occurred in Mexico City in a combined substation and control centre of the local metro network. A policewoman was killed and at least 30 people were injured. As the Buen Tono facility is a central control centre, lines 1 to 6 of the metro were out of …



www.urban-transport-magazine.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Mexico City launches Latin America’s latest cable car line * 
_Excerpt_ 
Mar 5, 2021

MEXICO CITY (AP) — Mexico City has launched the first of what it hopes will be several cable-car lines serving the poorer outskirts of the city of 9 million.

Thursday’s inauguration of the first leg of the “Cablebus” line marks the latest chapter in Latin America’s love affair with cable cars, which are seen in much of the world as largely for tourists and ski slopes.

The neighboring State of Mexico already has a cable car serving one northern Mexico City suburb, and the city’s own first line was also built on the poor, crowded north side.

Cable cars are seen as a cheaper, quicker way to bring public transport to poor communities located high up hillsides. Since they’re airborne, the car lines also don’t have as many difficulties with Latin America’s notoriously difficult issues of chaotic development, bad traffic and lack of rights-of-way.

By June, the line will run almost 9.2 kilometers (6 miles) from Cuautepec, a working class neighborhood on the northern edge of Mexico City, to the nearest subway and bus station. The stretch inaugurated Thursday covers just 1.7 kilometers (1.06 miles) of that route, to the neighborhood of Tlalpexco.

More : Mexico City launches Latin America's latest cable car line


----------



## slaz (Sep 8, 2017)

Part of the viaduct on line 12, between the stations of Tezonco and Olivos, has just collapsed. Reports of 15 deaths at the moment, some of which were in cars that travelled underneath the overpass. Apparently locals have said that there's been visible cracks in the structure ever since the 2017 earthquake, but nothing was done to fix this. The accident was caught on CCTV footage:


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

I took a quick look at a reddit thread:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/mexico/comments/n4h6mp














*October 12, 2020*

Take precautions!

They ask us to share:
Apparently, [the] metro structure at the height of Walmart [at] San Lorenzo Tezonco is uneven!!!

(Personel that perform pertinent evaluations are appreciated) 






















Antes y después: así lucía la estación Olivos de la Línea 12 del Metro


Las columnas que sostenían la estructura siguen en pie; las imágenes del antes y después muestran cómo la ballena que colapsó lucía pandeada




www.eluniversal.com.mx


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@GojiMet86 , I can't believe Mexico government simply negleted this failure already visible in the beam 🥵 🥵


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a misleading picture. The deck structure at that point widens to accommodate a third pocket track. The structure from that angle on the ground looks like it's vertically sagging when it really is just horizontally swinging out as designed. While I can't say there was no out of spec deflection before failure. It would be disingenuous at this point to say the deflection was so great you can see it across the street and no one did anything about it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

saiho said:


> That is a misleading picture.


thanks for the explanation


----------



## BJC450Chicago (Dec 25, 2007)

The "before" pictures of the structure at Olivos station are alarming. Residents were raising the alarm about this situation since the earthquake of 2017 because it looked different than it did before the earthquake.
Residents are also alarmed at the state of several other elevated sections and have been raising those alarms since the 2017 earthquake, sending in these pictures.
The Mexico City government is incredibly corrupt and the same people that built Line 12 are political pals of the current President, who was Mayor of Mexico City at the time of this line's construction, who awarded contracts for Line 12 to politically connected contractors. One is the current head of Mexico City and the other is in his current cabinet. These same people were responsible for handing out the contracts for the second level of several freeways in Mexico City which people now fear may also be defective.
The whole line has had problems from the beginning. Two years after opening, the entire elevated section had to be closed for 1 1/2 years for reconstruction after structural defects caused trains to run on the verge of derailment and destroyed the wheels of six train sets. The entire elevated section had become a slow zone of 3mph. The entire section had to have the rails pulled out and new ones installed.
After the 2017 earthquake, service was suspended on the elevated section again after defects were detected and the section that includes the collapsed section was supposedly repaired.
A column on the other side of the station where the collapse occurred had to be repaired after residents complained of large structural cracks. The Metro indicated that the complaints about the section that collapsed were addressed with inspections, however the residents see the collapse of that very section as evidence of a negligent Metro and city government.









These are pictures of other sections of elevated lines that residents have been alarmed at since the 2017 earthquake. At the very least, those lines should be closed.
Consulado station on Line 4 picture on left
Oceania station on Line B the two pictures on the right
Pictures are from El Universal de Mexico newspaper website


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

"Why the Mexico City Metro Collapsed"

Basically, politicians rushing to get things done before they are ready, shoddy construction, bad engineering designs.









Why the Mexico City Metro Collapsed (Published 2021)


A Times investigation shows the serious construction flaws and political pressure behind a tragedy that threatens two of Mexico’s most prominent figures.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Mexico City mayor to construction firms: Pay up for collapsed metro line *
_Excerpt_

MEXICO CITY, June 18 (Reuters) - Mexico City Mayor Claudia Sheinbaum said on Friday that she would like the firms that built the metro railway that collapsed and killed 26 people last month to help pay for its reconstruction, though she did not specify how much money was at stake.

Preliminary findings of an independent investigation presented on Wednesday showed the collapse of a section of the Metro 12 Line was caused by a structural failure.

The line was built by a consortium of Mexican billionaire Carlos Slim's Grupo Carso, Mexico's ICA, and French trainmaker Alstom SA.

More : Mexico City mayor to construction firms: Pay up for collapsed metro line


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The collapsed stretch of Line 12 will be rebuilt









Grupo Carso agrees to repair Mexico City's collapsed metro line


Mexican billionaire Carlos Slim's Grupo Carso said on Wednesday it had signed a formal agreement with Mexico City authorities to rebuild a stretch of metro rail that collapsed in May, killing 26 people.




www.reuters.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Mexico City Metro Poorly Inspected Before 2021 Tragedy, El Pais Says *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
May 9, 2022

The Mexico City metro collapse that killed 26 people last year was caused in part by inspection and maintenance failures, El Pais newspaper reported Monday, heaping pressure on the capital’s mayor who is considered a leading candidate for president.

Mexico City failed to adequately inspect the Line 12 overpass that crumbled in May 2021, the newspaper reported, citing a copy of a study by Norwegian firm Det Norske Veritas.

Mayor Claudia Scheinbaum, a front-runner to succeed President Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador in 2024, called the report “deficient” and “tendentious” last week and declined to release it, announcing she would sue the risk management company that produced it. 

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The design of the new buses acquired by the city was unveiled


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The modernization of line 1 of the metro starts on monday, the line will close for a year for the renovations, CRRC won the public bid to renovate the line and will provide a whole fleet of 29 new trains for the line, the project includes the renovation of the stations, the thunnels and all the rails will be replaced.

Line 1 is also the busiest subway route, with around 500,000 passengers daily, transporting one-sixth of all the subway users. Before the pandemic, the line averaged 750,000 users, nearing 900,000 travelers during peak transit days. Line 1 connects with nine Metro lines, four Metrobus lines, four electric transport routes and bus services in its 19km of length.










They are already under construction in china, the first trains will arrive on september / october 2022 to Mexico


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Mexico city elevated trolleybus will open this year, the original plan was to built a metro line but i guess the government had a tight budget for this project so instead they are building this thing






























Update from a few days ago


----------

